

Swarming Robots - elyseg
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/13/swarming-robots-can-now-follow-your-fingertips/

======
elyseg
Moving slightly closer to Enders Game... or Jupiter Ascending. Wonder when
they'll be able to detect royalty.

